

0h 0min 0sec Game Jam. - moriquendi
http://0hgame.eu

======
possibilistic
The concept is to build a game in the one hour that "doesn't exist" during the
daylight saving time change.

This seems pretty fun. I like Game Jams, so I might be doing this. Definitely
need to get an engine squared away before hand, because there isn't much you
can do with one hour unless you already have a proven framework.

